# Pureed soups for flare-ups



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

Has anyone tried pureed soups?I make pureed watercress soup (watercress is very good for digestion), pureed sweet potato soup, pureed celery potato soup, pureed cauliflower soup and pureed carrot soup. I find that if I am in an ibs flare-up or acid-reflux flareups... these soups are very helpful, easy to digest and full of nutrients. I use only sea salt, some spices that are mild and water.Any other great foods for easing flare-ups that you know of?


----------



## Erica<3 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yarm said:


> Has anyone tried pureed soups?I make pureed watercress soup (watercress is very good for digestion), pureed sweet potato soup, pureed celery potato soup, pureed cauliflower soup and pureed carrot soup. I find that if I am in an ibs flare-up or acid-reflux flareups... these soups are very helpful, easy to digest and full of nutrients. I use only sea salt, some spices that are mild and water.Any other great foods for easing flare-ups that you know of?


I love this idea, do you have the recipes that you use? Do they contain dairy?


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

HI,They don't contain dairy because I am lactose intolerant. I use recipes from my head.E.g. for the celery soup (A medium pot of water, 4 stalks of celery, 1tbsp and a lhalf of sea salt, half a tsp of basil and thyme). Cook 40 minutes, then puree.For the watercress soup - follow above recipe and add watercress For cauliflower soup, omit the celery and add cauliflower.Very basic but they work! I freeze them too.


----------



## Erica<3 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yarm said:


> HI,They don't contain dairy because I am lactose intolerant. I use recipes from my head.E.g. for the celery soup (A medium pot of water, 4 stalks of celery, 1tbsp and a lhalf of sea salt, half a tsp of basil and thyme). Cook 40 minutes, then puree.For the watercress soup - follow above recipe and add watercress For cauliflower soup, omit the celery and add cauliflower.Very basic but they work! I freeze them too.


With the sweet potato one, is it the same too? (I'm interested in that one







) great idea!


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

For sweet potato, I don't add potatoes, just the sweet potatoes, the sea salt, some ginger and honey.Really good!


----------



## Erica<3 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yarm said:


> For sweet potato, I don't add potatoes, just the sweet potatoes, the sea salt, some ginger and honey.Really good!


I'll have to try that... i LOVE potato soup but it usually has tons of cream in it which isn't very good for my ibs... thank you!


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

sweet potatos are one of my major trigger foods also normal potatos don't sit that well with me either. but im fairly sure i can eat all them other vegetables fairly good however i haven't given carrots a fair test as in eating large ammounts because there slightly starchy.also i haven't tested just eating potato skins. maybe i can eat the skins of potatos perfectly fine.and i can't eat any cream either. i can only eat the most hard cheeses like feta cause it has the lowest amount of lactose sugars i believe. and some people can't tolerate even that small of amounts of lactose sugars.alot of the time when i need a sauce or cream i just use a whole bunch of unsalted butter.hard cheese and butter i have no problems with. but whiping cream and any other dairy i do. and i think it's due to the amounts of lactose sugars. note: i have not tested raw milk yet. anyways if anyone has any other idea why i can easily eat large amounts of hard cheese and butter with zero problems but no other dairy please let me know


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Nov 2, 2010)

If you do this beware of fructose.


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

Why beware of fructose? In the sweet pototoes? I don't have a problem with fructose... eat tonnes of fruit with no problem.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Nov 2, 2010)

But some of the people who are going to try your soup may have problems with fructose.Yes sweet potatoes are bad, along with many other vegetables.Also the total quantity of fructose counts even from friendly vegetables.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

i just found something out recently. and will add it cause of what i posted earliertheres this horrible hormone in USA dairy cows. not all of them but quite a few can have it.only in usa is this hormone used and only for dairy cows. i don't live in usa so i don't need to worry about it but im beting if anyone here eats dairy as in butter or cheese with that hormone in it they will get sick so if you live in the usa make sure your dairy does not have this hormone.also i learned beef has a whole bunch of horrible hormones in it so don't eat beef unless it's from a local farm.also organic is free from these hormones but organic can be grain fed and grains give cows gut infections and then they are fed antibiotics so that means no more organic cow.note: theres cows bred for beef and then theres cows bred as dairy cows.so i think the best way to go is. grass fed pasture raised, raw milk, 100% hormone free, local farm raised with loveing care.Edit: oh and don't eat a cheese if one of the ingredients in it is color. but may contain color may be ok.i think color is the reason why orange chedder does not sit well with me.


----------

